# The father of the bride give away speech!



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

This is a hoot and very touching as well! :lol:
http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/eqEkPjUbmIA?rel=0


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

The Guy said:


> This is a hoot and very touching as well! :lol:


+1 .


----------

